# The Six Skulls of Osteopetrosis



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Osteopetrosis - a hereditary disorder in which old bone cells are not recycled, resulting in increased density or thickness and an alteration in shape of the bone. The bone is thus weaker, due to decreased blood cell production in the marrow.

Osteopetrosis can range from mild to severe with the possibility of being life threatening.

There is no cure.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job aging the skulls


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure looks real!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Creepy realistic!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those look amazing! I see a market for those. (hint hint)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow! Those are great!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, they look real - great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:HB, this is your year to SHINE! Wow! Very nice work, what with your fab corpses and your realistic skulls...you are quite the HF member to watch. You keep amazing and astounding!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

those skulls rock....


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... looks wonderful!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

This aces...absolutely some of the best I've seen and well researched.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are disgusting. I love em!!!! Nice job.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Impressively realistic and gloriously gnarly!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Sweet! Nicely done.


----------

